# CZ-75 or XDm?



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

I've finally succumbed to the urge to own a 9mm. All my pevious semi-autos have been .45 ACP or .40 S&W. I've narrowed my choice to the CZ-75 or XDm. Which one do you prefer and why? And please don't try to convince me to go with a Glock. I've tried them and I just don't like the way they feel in my hand.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Personally out of those two choices. The xdm. Much nicer feel and shooting compared to the gloce. I don't have much experience with the cz. Friend of mine said it felt similar to my h&k usp. But if that is the case then I wouldn't like it. You might but based off what he was telling me I couldn't recommend it off of how I feel about the h&k.

Have you looked at the m&p. I like mine a lot better than my xd. And it isn't but a couple of dollars more than the xd and is cheaper than the glocks...at least here


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't like the way Glocks feel in my hand, either...but I just shoot them so well, I had to own at least one (G20).

Between the CZ-75 and the XDm, in 9mm, I would (and did) go with the CZ-75B. In my opinion, it is as good as the best 9mm platform on the market, and a great value at the price it is being sold for. Mine is capable of 2" groups at 25 yards, has never had a failure to chamber a second round, and has the bonus of being designed to accept a very good .22 conversion kit (made by CZ), which I actually use much more than the 9mm.

I haven't actually shot an XDm, although I do own an XD45, and an XD45 Compact, which is my every-day carry gun. But the 'improvements' that they have, beyond the standard XD, do not merit the amount of extra money they sell for, to my way of thinking. I have no doubt but that they are excellent handguns...I just happen to be completely satisfied with what they are trying to improve upon.

If you do elect to go with the XD, you might want to check out the standard models, and the subcompacts. With the popularity of the XDm, they can often be found for around $425 - a great buy.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

X2 on the regular xd instead of the xdm


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Brevard13 said:


> Personally out of those two choices. The xdm. Much nicer feel and shooting compared to the gloce. I don't have much experience with the cz. Friend of mine said it felt similar to my h&k usp. But if that is the case then I wouldn't like it. You might but based off what he was telling me I couldn't recommend it off of how I feel about the h&k.
> 
> Have you looked at the m&p. I like mine a lot better than my xd. And it isn't but a couple of dollars more than the xd and is cheaper than the glocks...at least here


Hi I have a cz 75 great gun . I have shot a H&K USP - its nothing like the cz 75, does the usp not have a poylmer frame. I did not like the usp prefer the cz .


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't like the way Glocks feel in my hand, either.

I owned a XDm and it's a fine gun, shot well / felt good in my hand,but I got rid of it.

I like hammer fired guns , not striker fire guns and that was the main reason I traded it.

I like to see the hammer, I like the second strike ability on misfires, I like decockers & visible safeties

I just bought a CZ 75B in 9mm with a Nickle finish on sale at Cheaper Than Dirt for $494.

Amazing price.

I pick it up tomorrow, I'll let you know how it shoots.

:smt1099


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I don't like the way Glocks feel in my hand, either.
> 
> I owned a XDm and it's a fine gun, shot well / felt good in my hand,but I got rid of it.
> 
> ...


It Will be good to know what you think of it.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Kind of apples vs. oranges. 
Striker fired polymer pistol vs. old school metal frame DA. 
It depends on what you like, I have a CZ75, so I'm biased. That said, I will probably be looking for some form of XDm .45 eventually. 
I say go with the CZ, it's a great pistol, and there won't be 10 others just like it when you go to the range.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Between the 2 there is no contest. the CZ 75B is far and away the superior weapon!

It is solid, shoots groups like you will hardly believe. Can be worked on easily and there is aftermarket grips ect available for it. It is so accurate and easy to shoot, It is a very reliable platform. The way it sits in your hand and the bore axis enable accuracyThe way the slide rides inside the frame as opposed to over the frame makes it solid and true. 

Th XDm is a good gun, many folks own them and they are everywhere at the range. They have to be good to have such a loyal following. 

The CZ 75B is a Great gun!!! Metal, Hammered, there are plenty of them around too. I own a few poly striker fired handguns, i own a few other metal hammered handguns, My favorite is my CZ my second is a CZ and3 of my top 4 are CZ's.

If you get the XDm you will be happy, you will always wish you had bought the CZ though.

If you get the CZ you will soon forget what that other gun you were considering was.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I picked up the CZ I told you about before .










I've had it to the range 3 times and have around 200 rounds through it .. I love this gun.

I is very easy to shoot and is a tack driver.

Zero malfunctions of any kind.

:smt1099


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have both. 

I like the XDm better. I prefer a consistent trigger pull, instead of a DA/SA. If you're in the west side of DFW, you're welcome to shoot them both.


----------

